# Recommendations on a handheld VHF



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys - I'm looking for a handheld VHF radio to take out on my inflatable when I fish from it, I don't like relying simply on a cell phone even though I typically only go out when the weather is nice. Does anyone have a recommendation on a good handheld? Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Soup Cans


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicken noodle, chicken noodle, chicken noodle - this is chunky eats like a meal - got a copy?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I used to have one, haven't seen it in a while though.. It was a cheaper one, Midland I believe. It had pretty good range and sounded good. If I can find it I'll let you take it for a test drive for a few years...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a uniden which work fine. I believe most of the name brands would be equal as the internals are probably all made by only a few suppliers.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Check reviews on BPS and Cabelas website, I did yesterday for a few minutes, some better than others that's for sure.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a Standard Horizon it works good. I paid around $65 for it last year


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I should add that I'm looking for something waterproof...although it doesn't look like too many people have comments either. Thanks wajski, i'll take a look at that one.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I bought a I-com and I am really am pleased with it. it floats and has a lithium battery thats lasts a long time. Sound on it is excellent too.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Snackman - good talking to you last night by the way..hope you ended up getting some fish!

Which model i-com do you have?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i got a cobra from gander mnt, it was around $100. bucks been happy w/it. has instant emergency ch's / severe weather alerts/ water proof,does'nt float tho. i've been night fishin' off euclid and talked to another off gold coast. hope this help's JON


----------

